# Retirement Shadow Box



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's my latest military shadow box. Just gave it to the guy yesterday. It's made out of walnut with maple splines and cherry dowell.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice Stick. You just reminded me I have two flag cases to make soon. I totally forgot about them.


----------



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Box:thumbsup: You near an Air Force Base?


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Woodenpecker said:


> Nice Box:thumbsup: You near an Air Force Base?


I live on Lackland AFB, San Antonio TX. I'm still in the Air Force. Starting to plan my own retirement in the next 2 or 3 actually.... I just hit my 20 year mark.


----------



## Joe VTANG (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work. I'm looking forward to collecting one of those myself in about two years. ( 4 years active, 21 years Vermont Air Guard)


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

My dad was in the AF during the Korean conflict.

He was a payload spec for bombers.


----------

